# Dodo Light Fantastic + Red Mist



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

I will let the pics do the talking  8)


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Excellent results, how long did you leave it before applying the Red Mist ?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Wow what a good finish. Very deep shine. Will have to use that on my silver TT. 8)


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Is this the BEFORE shots :wink:

PAUL


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Robtur said:


> Excellent results, how long did you leave it before applying the Red Mist ?


Cheers Buddy,

The Dodo wax was applied and left to bake for about an hour before removing, then i cracked on with putting some sealant on the wheels,and using CG Barebones in the arches and underbody, it was around 2-3 hours before i applied the red mist after taking off the wax. Oh the joys of working from home


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi shyde, my personal opinion on dodo products , excellent , its the only stuff i use on the paint work now, by the way the cars looking very good


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks spot on.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great work Shyde,a cracking job,your car really looks very good,I'm gonna invest in some Dodo products for my silver Roadster if they make it look that good!

Cheers Lamps


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice and it will look even better in person. Silver's a sod to photograph. Hearing a lot of good things about Red Mist. By the way great choice of car and colour!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Shyde - what did you put on the wheels?! Just thought they were looking very shiny in those pics. Nice job on the car too, great results.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> Shyde - what did you put on the wheels?! Just thought they were looking very shiny in those pics. Nice job on the car too, great results.


Cheers MrHooky

They have been refurbed in Hyper Silver, But i did use FK1000 on them, brings them up 8) and lasts a while too.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Shyde said:


> Robtur said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent results, how long did you leave it before applying the Red Mist ?
> ...


Just as a hint, for future reference, dont leave it on for as long, there is no need and could hinder the curing process and that could cause hologramming (more difficult to notice in silver). Obviously the time to leave is debateable based on climate and weather conditions but definately no need for an hour. But even at that, your results look fantastic and thats all that matters :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

very impressive buddy, looks top dollar. Those wheels look really shiny, I think I will have try some of that. Nice looking rag top 8)


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Your paint work is looking very fresh indeed, superb job mate. I have been looking at this stuff as an alt to AG.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Shyde said:


> They have been refurbed in Hyper Silver, But i did use FK1000 on them, brings them up 8) and lasts a while too.


Look good in the Hyper SIlver - Is it more of a glossy silver then that the standard items? Good choice of product - I've literally just come in from putting some FK1000 on my wheels - yes it was dark, so I don't know how they look as it's the first time I've used on the wheels. Guess I'll find out in the morning!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Just used DODO light fantastic for the first time, gave it a coat of Meguirs carnauba then a coat of Dodo, what a result, Silver TTr looks like brand new, only left it about 10 mins though,

Will only use Dodo from now on !!! 8) 8) 8)


----------

